# New video- Sharpening Double Bevel knives



## JBroida (Jul 19, 2011)

I kind of rushed through this video, so i hope its ok for you guys

Let me know if you have any questions.

-Jon

[video=youtube;I-POg4dG784]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I-POg4dG784[/video]


----------



## jm2hill (Jul 19, 2011)

two things:

1) good video Jon. I like the sink-bridge set up. Which bridge are you using? it looks like bridge and a universal stone holder on top?

2) Don't post videos at 12(EST) when I have to be at work for nine. Now I'm gonna go sharpen for an hour or so!


----------



## JBroida (Jul 19, 2011)

haha... i'll try the timing in mind next time 

I'm using a bridge that i've been testing out... the thing about it is that it doesnt fit in sinks... it does fit perfectly in hotel pans though. i'll probably bring in some very soon. The stone holder is the suehiro stone holder we carry. When i'm not using the bridge, i usually use the suehiro stone holder with the base that we sell (http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com...cessories/suehiro-stone-holder-with-base.html)


----------



## MadMel (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm wondering if your finger that's on the spine is helping with the angle control somewhat like one of those tojiro sharpening guides?


----------



## stevenStefano (Jul 19, 2011)

Just a question and if it sounds really dumb tell me, but are there any special techniques you use for knives with super tapered tips that flex a little? I have found it very easy to screw up the profile of such knives knife due to them flexing a little on the stone and you end up with a part of the knife that accordians when you cut things


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jul 19, 2011)

stevenStefano said:


> Just a question and if it sounds really dumb tell me, but are there any special techniques you use for knives with super tapered tips that flex a little? I have found it very easy to screw up the profile of such knives knife due to them flexing a little on the stone and you end up with a part of the knife that accordians when you cut things



If you are keeping the downward pressure isolated to your left hand(or whichever hand is on the blade), and don't push too hard, this shouldn't be an issue. :2cents:


----------



## JBroida (Jul 19, 2011)

stevenStefano said:


> Just a question and if it sounds really dumb tell me, but are there any special techniques you use for knives with super tapered tips that flex a little? I have found it very easy to screw up the profile of such knives knife due to them flexing a little on the stone and you end up with a part of the knife that accordians when you cut things


 
yeah... its pretty much pressure and angle control. I can do a video on it, but its nothing special. Just pay attention to the flex and adjust pressure and angle accordingly.


----------

